# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  Đề tài xử lí FILE+Danh sách liên kết+struct +sắp xếp trong một bài tập

## deathnote

Bài tập này minh đăng bên diendantinhoc.com mà không thấy ai relpy cả.Không biết vì sao
Hi vọng bên này có ai đó giúp mình.Có CODE luôn càng tốt.Như thế dễ hiểu hơn.Càng nhanh càng tốt nhé.Cám ơn trước!
Một sinh viên được quản lí bao gồm 4 thông tin như sau:
+ Họ và tên sinh viên (Chuỗi có độ dài tối đa 30 kí tự)
+ Mã số sinh viên (Chuỗi gồm 7 chữ số ************************X)
+ Ngày tháng năm sinh (Chuỗi ngày tháng năm theo định dạng DD/MM/YYYY)
+ Điểm trung bình (Số thực với 2 chữ số phần thập phân X.XX)
Viết chương trình:
+ Đọc thông tin của 1 lớp, bao gồm n sinh viên từ tập tin SINHVIEN.txt
+ Cho phép người dùng chọn loại sắp xếp (sắp xếp theo Tên, sắp xếp theo Ngày Tháng Năm Sinh, sắp xếp theo Mã Số Sinh Viên, sắp xếp theo Điểm Trung Bình) và ghi lại dữ liệu đã sắp xếp lên tập tin SAPXEP.txt.
Tập tin SINHVIEN.txt và tập tin SAPXEP.txt có cấu trúc như sau:
Dòng đầu tiên chứa số nguyên n là số sinh viên có trong tập tin.
Các dòng tiếp theo chứa n sinh viên, mỗi sinh viên gồm 4 thông tin: Họ và Tên, MSSV, Ngày tháng năm sinh và Điểm trung bình.


Ví dụ về một tập tin SINHVIEN.txt
2
Nguyen Van A
0712177
10/09/1989
8.53
Le Van B
0712178
16/11/1989
8.16

Lưu ý: 
+ Thuật toán sắp xếp là tuỳ chọn.
+ Tất cả dữ liệu sẽ được sắp xếp tăng dần.
+ Sắp xếp theo Tên khác với sắp xếp theo họ Tên.
+ Khi sắp xếp theo ngày tháng năm sinh, các giá trị được ưu tiên sắp sếp sẽ là năm, tháng, ngày.

----------


## admin

cái này giống đồ án giữa ký quá
Mình làm rồi nhưng không hoàn chỉnh
Nếu bạn muốn chúng ta cùng thảo luận về CTDL 1 thì liên lạc với mình nhé
Nick nè thanh_le837

----------


## PhamQuangVinh

Đồ án chứ gì nữa hehe cái này mình làm rồi, nhưng thuật toán nói chung cũng chưa tối ưu lắm, rãnh post code lên cho, giờ đang túi bụi với mầy cái đồ án.

----------


## sgtpsibin

Buồn cười!Tui thấy cái này ben diendantinhoc.com.Chứ nó là đồ án của ai sao tui biết
Giờ thì tui có thể làm được rồi!

----------


## iseovip1

có thấy code đâu mà bàn luận

----------


## lacdasaysua

đề tài này hay lắm. nhiều bạn làm rồi thì thế nào cũng có bạn góp ý bài dùm cho.
theo mình nghĩ bạn nên làm phần cấu trúc struct và xử lí file trước đi.

----------

